# Amstaff Astor from Serbia



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello to all.. :wave:

This is my dog, Astor and he 1 year and 8 months..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Handsome dude! Is that him with a GWP and a Malinois?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

He looks very strong! He's a handsome guy. I do prefer floppy ears though. I would be so sad if I couldn't rub my dog's velvety ears.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

He is gorgeous


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

He is very handsome.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Look at the happy bully smile!


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you all, very, very much..   
First dog is mix with GWP and GSP and second is Malinois.. 
I like this ears, dogs look better.. :biggrin1:


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Friends resting.. 









Chinese.. 









When he was little.. 









And one more, first Astor, second his sister, and his father behind their.. 









Summer 2012, me and Astor..


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

German Hunting Terrier 


















My brother and friend.. 









The road to the mountain Goc ..


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Great photos.

He looks like he has a really good personality and temperament. Strong but friendly with those other dogs and you and your friends.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Aw that little Jagdterrier puppy is too cute.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Oh God, the Jagdterrier!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful photos and beautiful dogs!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous dog! Staffies are one of my favorites


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

very handsome guy !!!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Great looking dog! Now no one laugh but how come that malinios looks a little bit more "thicker"(I think that is the word,lol) or heavy set than the ones in the states? Is it his age or is there a difference in the lines? Again dont laugh,lol I'm still learning!


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you all, very much! :wave:
Malinios have 5 months, and his hair is long and so he looks fat..


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

More pictures.. 

When he fell into the river last summer.. 










With his friend Korab (Sarplaninac, Serbian dog breed  )










Resting.. 










The road to river Morava 










Jumping on football stadium Raj










If you want more, tell me..


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sooooooo handsome!! That's a really great looking dog! Do you do any sports with him? He looks so muscular!


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you! :wave:
He have big muscles, but I go almost every day to walk with him about 2 hours and I run in the park with him, it is our trainig..


----------



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

He's gorgeous, and looks really well put together too.

Also, I think the crop looks great. Suits him.


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello, we are here again.. :wave:


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Very handsome AST.


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you.. 
Your dogs are great, well done.. :clap2:


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

He is a beautiful dog! So are the other ones.


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

New pictures form today walking..


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I envy you for knowing and meeting Sarplaninec..! Love those dogs. 

Pretty pictures! Have to cringe at the prong collar though...


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

Thak you all! Greetings from me and Astor! :wave:
Sarplaninac is the most popular Serbian dog breed.. But we have onli 2 our breeds, and they are:
1. Sarplaninac (named from the mountain - Sar-Planina (planina is mountain in Serbian language))
2. Serbian defense dog (SOP - Srpski odbrambeni pas) :biggrin1:


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

JankelA Amstaff Serbia said:


> Thak you all! Greetings from me and Astor! :wave:
> Sarplaninac is the most popular Serbian dog breed.. But we have onli 2 our breeds, and they are:
> 1. Sarplaninac (named from the mountain - Sar-Planina (planina is mountain in Serbian language))
> 2. Serbian defense dog (SOP - Srpski odbrambeni pas) :biggrin1:


I had never heard of that other dog, so I looked them up on google. Is this picture real? And if so, are those teeth normal for the breed? 









Oh oh, and I have a question. How do you properly pronounce Šarplaninac?


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

Beautiful dog! Thank you for sharing the pictures! 

BTW Serbia has beautiful mountians. I love seeing them when I am flying home (it means I am near to mine!).


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

This second breed is not so famous, like as Šarplaninac..
That breed is still in development, but they have a standard, but I do not understand the dogs, i don't like they..

Here is link of one kennel of SOP from Serbia.. 
http://balkankinology.net/forums/topic/4497-srpski-obrambeni-pas-odgajiva%C4%8Dnica-vi%C5%A1nji%C4%87-iz-in%C4%91ije/

And here you can see some SOP from Serbia..

http://balkankinology.net/forums/topic/7336-srpski-odbrambeni-pas-4deo/page-31

This dog is mix pitbull-rottweiler and few other dogs..

But Šarplaninac is very famous breed, he exists a long time ago, and he is one of the few who can kill a wolf..

Here is video of one Šarplaninac, his name is Karabaš..
v=SN8HIe837CA






Thank you for the nice words for my dog ​​and my country! Greetings from Serbia! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JankelA Amstaff Serbia (Feb 6, 2013)

We enjoy in good weather..


----------

